# New squirrel/****/cat slayer



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Okay, maybe not a cat. ( but I do hate cats)

Found this new Ruger 10/22 on a FB gun site, picked it up on the CHEAP. 








Now if I could only find some ammo, dang hoarders!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a 10/22 that my father gave me. I remember shooting it 40 plus years ago. It is an accurate, fun shooting gun.

Oh, I have a sealed tin with over 5000 rounds of .22 that I inherited.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a fun gun. I actually killed two coyotes with mine, in my backyard.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice rifle. Dont let them feral cats walk. They are just as bad as coyotes. Especially to the turkey population. They arnt anyone pet lol


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Nice rifle. Dont let them feral cats walk. They are just as bad as coyotes. Especially to the turkey population. They arnt anyone pet lol


Feral cats ! I like that, I just might have to get on some of them feral cats that like to piss on my boots I leave outside!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Feral cats ! I like that, I just might have to get on some of them feral cats that like to piss on my boots I leave outside!


Once a tom cat sprays something boots or otherwise you might as well toss it. One pissed on a tackle bag of mine once I gave up finally decided to try bleach. All it did was take the edge off a little, still reeked. Did I mention how much I hate cats...


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

delta dooler said:


> Feral cats ! I like that, I just might have to get on some of them feral cats that like to piss on my boots I leave outside!


I can't remember the state but I think it was VA for a while had a feral cat season because they were getting over welmed with cats in certain parts of the state. I also am pretty sure Texas has a season or at least you are "allowed" to shoot feral cats.

http://www.businessinsider.com/cats-kill-billions-of-birds-and-mammals-each-year-2013-1

Look at that article and when you shoot a feral cat it will make you feel better :thumbsup:


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Once a tom cat sprays something boots or otherwise you might as well toss it. One pissed on a tackle bag of mine once I gave up finally decided to try bleach. All it did was take the edge off a little, still reeked. Did I mention how much I hate cats...


 My sisters cat did the samething to my dads pair of gortex. He could never get the stink out and that dang cat would spray everything.


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

I saw a bumper sticker one time that read, 
"I like cats, they taste like chicken".


----------



## sumnat2 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Range*

What is the range on the gun? Looking at a HMR 17 and trying to figure out what to get. We have lots of coyotes but most shots are in excess of 100 yards.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

sumnat2 said:


> What is the range on the gun? Looking at a HMR 17 and trying to figure out what to get. We have lots of coyotes but most shots are in excess of 100 yards.


If you are shooting 100+yards get the .17wsm


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

sumnat2 said:


> What is the range on the gun? Looking at a HMR 17 and trying to figure out what to get. We have lots of coyotes but most shots are in excess of 100 yards.


Are you only limited to a rimfire? Also most coyotes if you call them in right and play the wind right you can easily shoot them with a shotgun. If someone told me to pick a shotgun or rifle for coyote hunting here in FL I am picking a 12ga with #4 buck with the Carlson dead coyote choke tube and pattern the gun and you can pop them out to 60 yards easy but I probably wouldn't shoot a coyote over a 100 yards with a 17hmr. That bullet looses energy fast!!! Dont get me wrong it has been done before and will kill yotes but like splitine said a 17 wsm.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

sumnat2 said:


> What is the range on the gun? Looking at a HMR 17 and trying to figure out what to get. We have lots of coyotes but most shots are in excess of 100 yards.


Id feel comfortable to 75 Yds or so, with my .22 mag I feel good to 100, anything in excess of that, I'd go with a .17.


----------

